

How come there’s an iPhone 6 but breast pumps are stuck in 1.0? - prostoalex
http://qz.com/264116/finally-a-hackathon-for-something-that-seriously-needs-fixing-breast-pumps/

======
benbristow
[http://www.reddit.com/r/showerthoughts](http://www.reddit.com/r/showerthoughts)

------
serf
wide market appeal? multifunctionalism? profit margins? market captivity?

